# patient discounts



## RVOSKANI (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it legal to give discounts to  cash patient
 that was refereed by another patient that has insurance.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Wrong forum used*

you might want to try and post this under the correct forum.(maybe billing/reimbursement or general coding discussions).. this is for people posting their resumes


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2012)

RVOSKANI said:


> Is it legal to give discounts to  cash patient
> that was refereed by another patient that has insurance.



NO!  That is the definition of an Anti-kickback statute violation


----------



## Deb2009 (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't you give a discount to cash pay patients if you give the same discount to all cash pay patients?  

Our offices offer the same % of discount to all cash pay patients.  Doesn't have anything to do with who or if they were referred.


----------

